# Horny fish



## fingernibbler (Jul 26, 2004)

HI everyone starting to realize that Piranha are not the cheapest pets(but they are the coolest). And i Was wondering if there is a fish out there that reaches sexual maturity quickly , breeding is easy and they are nutritious for the piranha


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont no how nutricious they r.. that really depends on what and how much u feed them

convicts r extremely easy 2 breed just put a male and a female in a 20g and they will be set 4 life

they will breed many times producing abundant amounts of fry 4 ur piranhas 2 eat


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cons are easy to breed and are pretty cool fish... but it takes time and money for the fry to reach a good feeder size...

but dont feed them only feeders... also try white fish fillet, shrimp, smelt, and worms


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I have always used feeder guppies. Just put a dozen in a 5 gallon and youll get alot of babies.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

if you set up a feeder tank you should use mollies and guppies, cons are not to gud as i have heard that most of the time they just chill with the p's. to breedmollies it so easy just add 1tablespoon of salt to every 10 gallons of water and keep the temp up quite high 75-80, they are live bearers and with lay within 30 days of intercourse and will spawn up to 30 fish, takes some time to grow on tho so start of witha good batch. go to you lfs and look for pregnant fish and use them the males have a larger dorsal and it hooks back from the back like the pic atached. hope this helps you and it works out.
remember quarentine. you dont want dead expensive p's now do you mate.









JON.


----------

